# 2018 starcraft fishmaster 196 garage door clearance



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Anybody on here have a stsrcraft fishmaster 196? Can it fit under a 7 foot garage door? Would a trailer dolley drop it low enough to fit?


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

chrisrf815 said:


> Anybody on here have a stsrcraft fishmaster 196? Can it fit under a 7 foot garage door? Would a trailer dolley drop it low enough to fit?


I have to drop mine down with a floor jack to clear the door it’s about 4 inches too tall. On a dual axle trailer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

walleyeseizure said:


> I have to drop mine down with a floor jack to clear the door it’s about 4 inches too tall. On a dual axle trailer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea i was thinking about going with a floor jack too. Did you mount a trailer ball to it? I looked at the boat dollies and they are the sme height as my truck hitch, so no help there from those. I was at the dealer and measured it and used the jack on the trailer as low as it could go and it dropped it a little bit below 7 feet, but i think i need to go more. Its gonna be interesting when i bring it home for the first time


----------



## bar2 (Nov 2, 2012)

My garage door is around 8ft and I get mine in w the truck w some room to spare. I think that if u used a floor jack you could definitely get it under 7. I’m surprised those trailer dolls don’t go lower. Also congrats on the new boat you’ll love it I have the 2018 also it’s a nice boat.


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

chrisrf815 said:


> Anybody on here have a stsrcraft fishmaster 196? Can it fit under a 7 foot garage door? Would a trailer dolley drop it low enough to fit?


Could you possibly try a hitch with a 5" to 7" drop just to back it into the garage. Just a thought.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

dennis treich said:


> Could you possibly try a hitch with a 5" to 7" drop just to back it into the garage. Just a thought.


Not a bad idea, would still need to use a jack to get the trailer on the lowered hitch, unless the boat trailer jack can lower the boat that far


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

bar2 said:


> My garage door is around 8ft and I get mine in w the truck w some room to spare. I think that if u used a floor jack you could definitely get it under 7. I’m surprised those trailer dolls don’t go lower. Also congrats on the new boat you’ll love it I have the 2018 also it’s a nice boat.


Thanks, im super pumped for this boat


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

On the standard jack that comes on the trailer it will not go under a standard 7’ garage door. I persuaded my dear lady that we needed a new garage door & somehow magically the new door was 7’ 6”.  

And congrats on the boat! Good choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

chrisrf815 said:


> Thanks, im super pumped for this boat


Gotta post some pics man


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Gotta post some pics man


Will do, im picking her up in a month


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

chrisrf815 said:


> Will do, im picking her up in a month


Hopefully with her in the garage lol


----------



## bar2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Haha... If you have any questions about rigging it up feel free to PM me. I did my electronics and NMEA network.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Well I got her home. I was able to get it in the garage height wise with a car back. but the length is the dimension that's too long, I might do some rearranginging and change the angle of the boat and try again. If not I'll leave it in the driveway with the travel cover on.
Otherwise I'm super excited for this boat, I almost can't believe I got something this nice.


----------



## bar2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks awesome congrats


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice looking boat...don't leave any electronics/valuables in it...I'm sure you're well aware of that.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

would a swing away tongue help. and I,ve seen some 12v jacks you might be able to rig one up.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice! You will love it! I have a 2016 edition. Can you fit it in the garage diagonaly? That is how I get mine in the garage. Back it in straight then scoot the tongue over. I have lines on the garage floor like for planes at the airport so I don’t back it into anything.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

If you leave it outside be careful of water &/or snow accumulating on the back of the cover just ahead of the transom. Don’t ask how I know.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes it has a swing away tongue. And I know what your saying meerkat, even with my old 17 foot boat I've smashed the drywall more than I like to admit. My garage has a 7 foot door and is 23 feet deep and 25 feet wide. I was concerned about height and got that figured out and thought game on, then I tried angling it and it was still sticking out. And this boat is very difficult to move by hand compared to my old boat. I'm gonna try to fit her in the garage again tomorrow. And I went under the cover today and pushed the cover up to remove the snow.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Congrats on the new boat! Just tell her you need to build a bigger garage now


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Try backing the tires over a couple of garbage bags. Then when you scoot it sideways the sides of the bags will side over each other rather than tires on concrete. Hope you understand what I am trying to say.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> Try backing the tires over a couple of garbage bags. Then when you scoot it sideways the sides of the bags will side over each other rather than tires on concrete. Hope you understand what I am trying to say.


yea I know what your saying and truly am thankful for the advice. These tandem axles don't understand turn right or left on concrete, they just go back to where they were before I moved them left or right. With the trash bags the tires should slide right?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful boat chrisfr815.
Congrats to you!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

chrisrf815 said:


> yea I know what your saying and truly am thankful for the advice. These tandem axles don't understand turn right or left on concrete, they just go back to where they were before I moved them left or right. With the trash bags the tires should slide right?


That’s the idea. You have concrete, one side of trash bag, other side of trash bag, tire. So 2 sides of trash bag side against each other.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Burkcarp1 said:


> Congrats on the new boat! Just tell her you need to build a bigger garage now


yea I agree, my garage shares a wall with my family room and I'm eyeing it right now thinking of moving half the length of the wall back 5 feet so I could back the boat straight in


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> That’s the idea.


I like it ill try it tomorrow, also had to salt the driveway today to clear ice and snow up.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Got it in the garage! Garbage bag under tire saved the day thanks meerkat. Also car Jack got windshield low enough to get under door, then I switched back to trailer jack


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice! Glad to help! That's what it is about - there are plenty of guys on here who have helped me out!


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

Car tire dolly.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

chrisrf815 said:


> Well I got her home. I was able to get it in the garage height wise with a car back. but the length is the dimension that's too long, I might do some rearranginging and change the angle of the boat and try again. If not I'll leave it in the driveway with the travel cover on.
> Otherwise I'm super excited for this boat, I almost can't believe I got something this nice.


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

There is a car dolly that you don't have to drive it on. they slip on from the side and then pickup the vehicle. depending on your axle & suspension type, you may get away with a pair. think they are like $75 each - even if you need 4x of them to get that into the garage... a drop in the bucket for such a nice boat...

Congrats and enjoy. see you on the lake this summer.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

Turn your main motor all the way port. It will give you 4 or more inches off the length


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

walleyeseizure said:


> Turn your main motor all the way port. It will give you 4 or more inches off the length
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it does!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

wicked looking machine. congrats on the new boat.
sherman


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful boat. Gratz! (is that a spot of salt on the side?) hehe


----------

